# Over heating easily?



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Do your Goldens Overheat easy?
I took Jake to the dog park about 3 today, Which I know is one of the worst times to be out since the sun is beating right down on you. But there was a golden doodle there and they played together for a little while, really not that much as the golden doodle had been there a while and was laying in the shade. Well They left not long after we got there and Jake just seemed like he was so hot he couldnt take it. He crawled under the bench I was sitting on. I gave him some water and he only drank a little, Well we started to walk back to the car which was a pretty far walk and Jake just seemed so hot, he was lagging behind me in walking when usually he is right at my side. When we got to the car & while I was opening the door he was trying to get under the car 
Is this normal?
He's really always been like this the times I have had him out in hotter weather - he was born in winter and this will be his first years experiencing Really HOT weather - Today's been around 87 or so. Just wondering if your golden over heat just as easy? He seems like he just can't take it, or maybe he's just overly Dramatic LOL or MAYBE I worry to much... lol :doh:


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Rookie doesn't care for the heat. I try to stick to early morning or evening walks in the really hot weather. He did try sneaking under the car once after an hour or so at the dog park. Maybe try wetting him down with a hose before heading out in really hot weather?


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Darby seems to feel the heat much more then Kirby. He doesn't want to leave the house on hot days and I have to force him out just for a tinkle. I keep their little pool full of clean water and he will just lay down in it to keep cool. Seems to give him a little more energy when he is wet. 

Kirby will stay out but I notice she has her places to lay in the shade. She dug out a dirt pit backt he back fence in the shade that she will lay in for hours if I let her.


----------



## RileyStar (Mar 24, 2008)

I have always been worried about Riley and her heat intolerance. Our other dog has twice as much fur and even on a walk she will stop and lay down under a tree in the shade. When we play chuck-it at the park she always brings back the ball and lays in the shade and I have to go to her.

She was also born in the winter, i dont know if that matters.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm glad I'm not alone. Bogey is TERRIBLE in the heat and has been since we got him. He looks awful after just a few minutes and makes a beeline for whatever shade he can find.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

It's hot people! Water won't cool them down right away! Avoid the high heat hours. We have been going out at 5AM and we are still hot when we get home. 

They are telling you something when they lag and want to lay down. Give them a break !


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Yep Tinkerbell goes out when I make her to do her job and then she is right back in the house and straight to an air vent to lay. We let her do what she wants when it is this warm.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Daisy has only a tiny fraction of her normal energy when it's hot. I let her play around in the yard for a bit but we save all the real fun for the lake. We both stay cool there. We don't even do walks when it's bad. She was a shade seeker even as a young puppy, very heat intolerant. Humidity makes it even worse.


----------



## Daisybones (Aug 25, 2008)

Hudson is the exact same way. He does love his air conditioning. Even on evening/early morning walks he is uncomfortable. So his pool is filled up on the deck and there is always an inviting vent waiting for him if he wants.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Tinkerbell handels the heat so badly that itis the main reason we do not take her on vacation with us in the summer. We are getting ready to go to Topsail Island, NC she loves it there inthe fall and at X-mas. But in the summer she'd be miserable. We spend all day outside, she wouldn't be able to do that so she'd be stuck inside by herself all day. that wouldn't be much fun for her. So instead she goes on vacation to Aunt Diane and Uncle Terry's where she gets spoiled rotten.


----------



## Scubasteve198 (Jun 9, 2008)

Jake sounds like a smart dog. Good of you to pay attention to him in the heat. Golden's are not hot weather dogs. It's almost a hundred degrees here in Kansas with high humidity and a heat index over a 104 today. Our Golden's limit their activity outside and know where the coolest parts of the yard are during different times of the day. Don't normally leave them outside all day but currently keeping Mia "in season" away from Tucker who wants her bad and can't have her. Lots of cool water and seek shady areas when outside to play.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

The ideal ambient temperature for a dog is between 55-65 degrees, so yes, they are bothered by the heat more than, for example, a cat whose ideal is between 80-90 or a human whose is between 70-75. 
Also, your dog is young. They don't fully develop their body temperature control systems until about 6 months old. 
Finally, like people, they need to adjust to it. The first few hot days are really hard on them. As the summer wears on they get a little (not a lot!) more accustomed to the heat and a little more tolerant of it.
Please be very careful and aware of heat stroke, especially when you let your dog play with other dogs. A lot of young dogs don't know enough to stop before they have put themselves in a potentially fatal situation.


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Bailey and Riley don't handle the heat very well. We've had mid to upper 90's the past 1.5 weeks with 80-90% humidity. During the day they pretty much just go out to potty. When they come in they lay on the tile near or on the AC vent. DH reduced their evening walk so they don't overheat. Hoping we will get a reprieve from this nasty heatwave.

~Jackie


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Goldens do not do well in the heat. Once it hits 80 or so, my guys have always stayed inside unless they had to go out to potty, then they were back inside.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Lucy flat-out refuses to spend the mornings outside while we're at work, and lately it's been so hot an humid that I'm not even suggesting it to her. She does not like the heat unless there's a lake or river to stay in. We don't go out to play even until 7:30 or so and go for our bike ride / walk almost right at 9:00. The sad thing is, she's not wanting to go do these things any earlier either. 

So, this morning I started doing things totally out of character for both of us and took her for one of our one mile bike rides when I woke up at six. I wasn't sure she would go along with it because she's not a morning dog and likes to cuddle up with Bart for another hour of sleep after I take her potty and feed her when I get up. We both really enjoyed it though, and even saw three bunnies.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Lucky can not handle a walk in the heat ...even a small one. When its hot and if he is outside, he will lay in the shade by the house and simply not move. When its close to 100 he stays in.

I had outside dogs that would disappear during the extreme high temps...in a wallow under a shrub or something. In the evening they would be out...


----------



## Pez (Jun 9, 2009)

Heat is an individual thing. We pretty much judge our dogs individually and time their walks accordingly. We bought some of the K&H Cool Beds which go far in lowering their ambient temperature. Remember our dogs temperature is 102, so if you are comfortable at 80 degrees, they still have to deal with some heat issues. Ice cubes go a long way and fresh water being made available all day is also important.


----------



## jzgrlduff (Feb 15, 2008)

Macy doesn't do well in the heat, either. As soon as we get back from a walk, she bolts out back and lies down in the cold creek. She was happier than a pig in poop lastnight when we put the AC in the bedroom window. Even went to bed early!


----------

